# Monster Energy Socks



## bigb73 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've looked everywhere and cannot find them. I know they exist because the pros have them. But where can I get them??


----------



## Mallet21 (Sep 24, 2013)

Since a web search turned up absolutely nothing I'm guessing those are team/sponsor only.....Red Bull does the same thing.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Looks like a tough one to finds....but Im sure they are hanging for sale somewhere...search high and low...

Maybe contact One Industries directly...


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wondering if you every found these - I am looking too without much luck


----------



## bigb73 (Oct 11, 2007)

Someone had them on Ebay. They looked like tube socks and were 3 for $75.00. No thanks.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Peaty just took a delivery of about 10 pairs - shared on his Facebook page - so there must be a top secret factory making them somewhere!


----------

